# For all of you who want your babies in the book



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

We're planning to put together a leather bound book (or calendar) if more of you prefer that. We're going to use photos of our beautiful babies. If you want to participate and have your havs and/or others preserved for posterity in a beautiful book or calendar, with those hilarious captions, just include a photo in this thread, or bring over a copy of the one you posted in the "body language" thread. I think we can create a treasure we'll all enjoy for years to come.

*Edited to add: Email your photos to [email protected] Send the largest file size you can, preferably as it came out of the camera so we have options for photo sizes. Make sure your submissions include your dog's (or cat's, or child's) name for inclusion on the photo (if you want the name of your child on there) If you want us to use a cute caption, include it.*


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

*I'll start*

It wasn't me mom, it was Milo. I saw him do it. Should we smack him?


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

WOW! Ruby grew into a beauty! love her eyes! She will be able to get the boys in order for you.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Lynn. Yesterday was the first time I saw her face since she was a baby. She does have a sweet face. I love being able to see her eyes.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG, Ruby is just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Julia. I think so but I just might be prejudiced.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*mommies babies*

Here is Jillee and Gage in the toy basket.....too funny!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

ok maybe not this picture i picked the wrong one.....Jillee looks a mess....let me find another one. Sorry.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Megan, Write a caption for it too. That is too cute. For that one I like "She'll never find us. Act like a toy."


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

casperkeep said:


> ok maybe not this picture i picked the wrong one.....Jillee looks a mess....let me find another one. Sorry.


Well, I think it is waaayyyy cute!!! They DO look like toys in that basket!


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

CasperKeep - I absolutely love love love that picture!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

BTW folks, we can use more than one (as in several) of your guys, so feel free to submit more.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

pjewel said:


> Thanks Julia. I think so but I just might be prejudiced.


Geri - I just keep going back and staring at your girl. You have every right to think she is gorgeous. Wow! What a great shot of her!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

What a great idea Geri! who is "we"? are the profits going to rescue or some other worthy cause? What is your time frame...

I will have to go through and hand select...as I was one of those silly people who got rid of all my photos.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Are we doing the coffee table book or the calendar? I think we should do the book so it lastsss forever and not just one year  

I'll have to go through my pictures and find some funny ones, and we should keep all the submissions fully voluntary, nominations would be too much to sift through right now

Any research on publishers and pricing around?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

What a great idea. I love Miss Ruby..adorable. Megan, I thing Gage is telling Jillie "Freeze - acted stuffed." They are so cute and aren't Hav's suppose to look a little messy? I will search through my pics in the next few days.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Geri, I still haven't downloaded the pictures I was telling you about a few days ago. I just hope the quality will be good enough.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Geri-do you want a reduced size picture posted here and then send a large (not shrink) picture to you? Or does it matter?

I have a few pictures of my Quince..remember the handlebar mustache? The thing is--I originally submitted that pix to Ryan for the calendar and it was not used.I was surprised at that because I thought the quality was pretty good....but how do I /we know if it is a good enough quality to be used? If you can post that or clarify I would appreciate it and maybe others would like that info too. Maybe there isn't a simple "quality" test?

It may have been a quality photo,but Ryan didn't have room or something too--but it made me start second guessing myself...to where I guess I need some clarity?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Just my opinion--I like the coffee table book idea better-


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

What size should we use for our photos?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Coffee table book gets my vote, too! Love the Body Language photos for this!

Won't the pictures need to be e-mailed to you for the quality to be good enough? 

In a different thread you commented on picture quality of the finished product. Will the route you are going have nice quality prints?

And, will these be making a profit for some goal, or just covering the cost of making them and postage?

What a neat idea, but sounds like a lot of work. Thanks for pulling this together!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

If we do the coffee table book, I thought we would make it for any of us who want to get it. I made a couple of leather bound books in the past at Shutterfly and the quality blew me away. I can post a picture or two of one of my books so you can see. The ones I had made were given to loved ones, but my kids then made one up for me. The quality of their photos weren't quite as good as mine but it's still great. Give me a minute and I'll get back with the rest of the story.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I would have to contact Shutterfly and see what the price would be if we buy in bulk. The problem I have is I can't lay out the money for everyone so I'd also like to see if once created we can have each order go through me or through the purchaser directly and have Shutterfly mail directly to them. When I had mine made they ran about $40 for a good quality leather cover. I will treasure my book forever. If we can get the cost low enough, we could try to sell them outside (eBay or whatever). At the very least I think we could make a few to several to be auctioned off for rescue. Let me know if you think this is fallacious reasoning.

The problem with doing this as a fund raiser is the cost vs. what they could sell for. I need more information. If there were any profit involved *at all* it would go to helping havanese in whatever way it would serve the breed the best, and everyone can weigh in on that decision as well.

Personally, I want nothing from this other than to make you (and anyone else who bought) to smile every time they open the book. Now, depending upon how many photos we wind up with, that would determine the number of pages. I'm thinking we want no fewer than 20 pages, but preferably more. That's why this can be a totally inclusive venture. Everyone who wants their babies included will have that, while also having the benefit of all the sweet babies of all the rest of us.

Another thing, if it would be acceptable to the group, I would love to include the other non hav babies of the group that we've grown to love. I would like us to be a totally inclusive group, with room for all our babies. What do you think? Right off the top of my mind is Sir Winston who was saved by our own dear Flynn. Then there was Tritia with her magnificent and much loved Bodie. I'll defer to consensus on this one.

As for sizes, yes, the photos would be resized down for this venue and sent to me in larger size. I'm thinking we should go for 1000x whatever, the 1000 being the shorter side as a minimum. The good thing about Shutterfly is they will let you know when you try to create the book whether the quality is good enough. In the event it isn't, I'd contact the person who submitted it to get a large one if at all possible.

I'd better stop now lest this be considered a book.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sounds good, Geri! I think with the price of the books we won't want to try to make it a fund-raiser but we'll see what kind of a deal we can get with Shutterfly. Thanks for all your hard work now and to come!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

We could, OTOH, use some of the photos from the book to create a calendar for fund raising. Once the work is done of collecting and preparing the photos, the rest might not be difficult.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh Geri I just love this idea. I always shrink down things for the forum. Everyone on the forum I have such nice feelings about because Yogi was a rescue who I thought was a Lhasa mix and his personality was soooo different and I used all your dogs and your experiences to help me with this lively pup!!!!! So even though I might not recognize many of the people on the forum in person if they said their dogs name...I think I could get it right. I fell in love with this breed and everyone on the forum helped me see Yogi's antics thru different eyes  Thanks everyone for that. If you need anything let me know.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

We've all been helped so much by this place and the wonderful people here who are owned by havs. My own experience began when I almost, accidentally got a puppy from what I now believe to be a byb at best and possibly worse. I trusted her because the first thing I read on her site was for buyers to beware of puppy mills. 

As it turns out, I didn't get the little sable female I had my heart set on. Instead I was terrified for months until I found this wonderful group of caring people who welcomed me in with open arms. It was through the guidance of a couple of the local members that I found my little angel Milo. The rest of the journey has been mostly fun, sometimes frustrating, occasionally terrifying and filled with love. I wish you no less.


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Ok -- we'll play --- Here's about the best one we have of Snicks -- Might just be time to think about setting up some portrait shots.. 

















Jim and Lynda and Snicks too.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Love it Jim. I hope the resolution is there. Do you have a larger file you will be able to email me? A cute caption for the first might be something like "there's nothing to this driving thing. I don't know what theyre talking about," but your should come up with one of your own.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Geri, you are SO good at the caption thing!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Sheri, I love it.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Geri, Ruby is gorgeous! Wow...I love her coloring. 

I wonder if you can create a book on shutterfly and then share the link so people can order their own? You can usually share photos that you upload on those sites (I think I've done it before on the kodak site or something), so maybe you can share a book?? That would make it pretty easy for everybody without a capital outlay on your part.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm going to ask Kim. That was my thought exactly. I would imagine the cost should go down for each of us if we have quite a number of people ordering. Or, alternatively if the price works, and there's enough of a spread, I would love to be able to earn some money for rescue. Once the book is done, if we could sell it on eBay or some other venue and put each order through as the money comes in, it might actually get to benefit the hav community.

I love Ruby's coloring. Offhand I'd say she's lucky God made her cute, cause he also made her wicked. ound:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

*Dizzie and Nellie*

Hi everyone,I was off at a wedding yesterday,so have had a bit of catching up to do,anyway I shall post a few pics for possible use in the book,so have I got it right we don't have to worry about the size of the pics as Shutterfly will resize them?Caption 1World Cup 2010 England 1 Germany 4,caption 2 Mum which is prettier Bluebells or me? Caption 3 Yeah we always relax like this on a Sunday afternoon! Caption 4 Roses are red violets are blue I can see Dizzie how about you? Caption 5 Am I okay like this or should I tilt my head a little more?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

And a few more".Hey come closer,hmm,you smell good.Have you heard dogs and cats aren't supposed to get on?" "Now thats what I call a joke".Caption 2.Hey look I'm even cuter in a teacup! Caption 3 You know how hard I find it is to relax!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great pictures, Gigi!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Geri, is the vision you have for caption pictures or good pictures or both?

Julie..I'm sure your pictures are awesome...i bet mine weren't picked either but I guess they only have so much room and so many people sending pictures, its hard for him to choose...that's just a guess. I have yet to see a bad pic of Quince :kiss:


The pictures so far are awesome!! 

I think it'd be fun to go in as buy as a group and we can put the money up when we order, that way...no one has to come up and collect and if people change their minds, well...there is always ebay!  Not that I can see anyone wanting to part with such a work of art, hehe.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm not great at taking pictures. Here's one of Fred that I just love. I'll see if I can dig up a good one of Bella and Scuds.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Favorite Bella and Scudder shot


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, I love all these photos. Just to answer a few questions:
1. The quality has to be there for any print application, otherwise the book won't look professional. So I'll need the photos resized here to fite this venue, then emailed to me when we're ready to put the book together.

2. I'd love to have the captions, like on the body language thread because I think they're so special and so cute, but I'll leave that up to the group as a whole. What would you like to see in your book?

3. We''re going to have room for lots and lots of pictures in the book since on many or most of the pages we'll have multiple photos. And, there is no set number of pages so the intent is for it to be inclusive.

4. I never heard from the group about including pets other than just our havs, like in Gigi's photos. I vote a hearty yes. We could call it Havs and Their Friends. I really would love to have people like Flynn with her Sir Winston and Tritia with her Bodie and anyone else participate if they want to. I really hope it's okay with the group.

If anybody has any other suggestions, please speak up. I want this to be "our book."


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Linda, I love, love, love those shots. You know how much you and your gang mean to me. Without you I wouldn't have any of my guys.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

BTW, we can have some with captions, some without if you prefeer.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

What a great idea! A club I belong to used Shutterfly for our annual yearbook - it came out fantastic! I'll go through Panda's pictures - I love the idea of captions - so many of you have a great sense of humor...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Great Donna. This is going to be a wonderful book, with memories we'll create for many years to come.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

I have to look through my pics at home, I want to submit


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Going to give this a shot - haven't done it in awhile - so just testing here. Not sure about the quality. I really am NOT good at photography. I have lots of photos with a tail - the dog is long gone.

And, yes, I think forum members' pets, other than Havanese should be included as there have been some great photos including those pets.

The first one: This smells good enough to eat!
The second: Lazin' in the shade.

I do not know how to get the captions with the photos!!! :frusty:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great pictures and captions, Linda!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Going to give this a shot - haven't done it in awhile - so just testing here. Not sure about the quality. I really am NOT good at photography. I have lots of photos with a tail - the dog is long gone.
> 
> And, yes, I think forum members' pets, other than Havanese should be included as there have been some great photos including those pets.
> 
> ...


I love those photos too. Funny, when I looked at the second one, I thought "Mom, don't bother me. Can't you see I'm resting?"

We have to size them down to fit here, but I would need larger file sizes emailed to me to get quality photos in the book. The file size when it comes out of the camera is usually much larger. That's the one I want emailed.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Gizmo'sMom said:


> I have to look through my pics at home, I want to submit


I'm looking forward to getting yours.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

I can't wait! I love all the pictures so far. Geri, you are really good at captions.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

pjewel said:


> OMG, I love all these photos. Just to answer a few questions:
> 1. The quality has to be there for any print application, otherwise the book won't look professional. So I'll need the photos resized here to fite this venue, then emailed to me when we're ready to put the book together.
> 
> 2. I'd love to have the captions, like on the body language thread because I think they're so special and so cute, but I'll leave that up to the group as a whole. What would you like to see in your book?
> ...


So have I missed your email address, because I am not sure where to send the pics to,or is that yet to come? I think this is going to be a great book!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Gigi, I haven't given an email address yet. I was thinking of setting up an account specifically for this. I'll get it going soon. I also need far more photos than we have so far to get it going.

I agree that it will be a beautiful book. I hope a lot more people in the group choose to participate.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

The pictures I've seen look really cute. I am questioning if the clarity will be there in some photos. How are you going to handle that Geri? Contact the submitter and just say it wasn't as clear as it needed to be? 

I'm thinking I'll have to look very closely at some of mine because maybe with my old camera or new one for that matter--it looks good to me but maybe in a larger format it isn't the quality needed. I suspect that is where Ryan was coming from in the past. 

I vote for anyone who has a hav or a hav and friend or a special forum dog to join us. Why not? Sir Winston is a forum sweetie....it shouldn't matter if technically he is or is not a havanese. Flynn and Sir Winston are here and we have embraced them...we should have him in our book if Flynn is on board.:thumb:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I have made a calendar in iphoto using the original size photos from my camera and the quality was great.
Yes it would be fun to have all our Havs furbaby friends in our book!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Julie said:


> The pictures I've seen look really cute. I am questioning if the clarity will be there in some photos. How are you going to handle that Geri? Contact the submitter and just say it wasn't as clear as it needed to be?
> 
> I'm thinking I'll have to look very closely at some of mine because maybe with my old camera or new one for that matter--it looks good to me but maybe in a larger format it isn't the quality needed. I suspect that is where Ryan was coming from in the past.
> 
> I vote for anyone who has a hav or a hav and friend or a special forum dog to join us. Why not? Sir Winston is a forum sweetie....it shouldn't matter if technically he is or is not a havanese. Flynn and Sir Winston are here and we have embraced them...we should have him in our book if Flynn is on board.:thumb:


I'm with you Julie. I wouldn't be concerned about the quality of your photos since your stuff was great. I just need a larger size emailed to me for print and if possible, print should be a minimum of 150 dpi anywhere to 300 dpi. The good thing about Shutterfly is they let you know instantly if the resolution isn't there. If it's not, I would ask for the original file or if there's no way to get it, another photo submitted.

Most of the photos in the book will be smaller (as in 3 or 4 photos on a page). We will have at least a few full page options, so the best quality photos would have to be used there. '

I really want to see Quincy and Gucci in the group with all our other babies. Ladies? And don't forget, we can use multiple shots.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm going to see if I can find some of my older shots of Quince Geri. They are not in my computer anymore because I put them all on CD's. I have a few recent ones...but nothing as cute as that mustach-eo pix in my mind. That's my all time favorite! It's a matter of locating it! 

Do you have a deadline in mind for the photos to be submitted by? Sorry if you already stated this and I missed it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I like the idea of Havs and Friends  I have no issue with brothers and sisters being included!

You probably should set up an email address to keep it all organized, unless you make a folder, that may be more work, though 



Kara


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Julie said:


> The pictures I've seen look really cute. I am questioning if the clarity will be there in some photos. How are you going to handle that Geri? Contact the submitter and just say it wasn't as clear as it needed to be?
> 
> I'm thinking I'll have to look very closely at some of mine because maybe with my old camera or new one for that matter--it looks good to me but maybe in a larger format it isn't the quality needed. I suspect that is where Ryan was coming from in the past.
> 
> I vote for anyone who has a hav or a hav and friend or a special forum dog to join us. Why not? Sir Winston is a forum sweetie....it shouldn't matter if technically he is or is not a havanese. Flynn and Sir Winston are here and we have embraced them...we should have him in our book if Flynn is on board.:thumb:


Thank you everyone! Sir Winston and I are honored to be a part of this forum, but whatever the group decides is okay. I love the idea Geri!! Got to get some more photos of Sir Winston. The brothers and sisters are so cute together too. Thanks again,


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I will have a separate email address for this. I'll ask that everyone send me the larger photo files, either from their camera or their computer or wherever else it is stored. If necessary I will use some photo editing software to enhance them. I won't make any changes, only enhancing them exactly as presented to me.

I will then put the photos, which I've already done with the smaller files, into separate folders with each owner's name on the folder so we keep it all straight. I want to allow some time for everyone to get their photos in before I start putting the album together.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay. Send the photos to [email protected]


----------



## tlamann (Apr 10, 2010)

I love my ball...I love you...I love my ball...I love you...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Awww!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

This is such a great idea! Do you have a timeframe in mind? I've got to go through all Panda's pics and try to find the best....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

some of my favorites


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Missy, I love those! Especially the one of them standing at the door with Cash's paw on Jasper's back!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Love all these photos. But, Missy, that last one of your guys standing at the door has got to be one of my all-time favorites!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Missy, I just had a good laugh, looking at the sweater pull. I'm *so* glad you're including the boys at the door photo. It's one of my favorites of all time.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

waybrook said:


> This is such a great idea! Do you have a timeframe in mind? I've got to go through all Panda's pics and try to find the best....


I'm giving it some time so everyone has a chance to submit their favorite photos of their babies. We're not in a desperate rush. I want it done right, not necessarily fast.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I love those photos too Missy! :bounce: :thumb: :bounce:

Your boys are so photogenic!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Just sent you a 'few'...lol


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Here are a few of my favorites - except the first one of Logan, I entered it by mistake and could not get it out - LOL
Geri, I will email you some pics!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well that didnt work - I will try again


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow, what photographs we have here, glad I don't have to choose..now to get a good one of Sir Winston!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Such cute photos, Laurie! Your babies are adorable!

Flynn: I hope Sir Winston is easier to photograph than Abby - she is NOT a cooperative subject!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Kathie said:


> Such cute photos, Laurie! Your babies are adorable!
> 
> Flynn: I hope Sir Winston is easier to photograph than Abby - she is NOT a cooperative subject!


I know, I don't think I can even get a good photograph..good luck with Abby too! Hard to compete with some of these wonderful photos!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

clare said:


> Hi everyone,I was off at a wedding yesterday,so have had a bit of catching up to do,anyway I shall post a few pics for possible use in the book,so have I got it right we don't have to worry about the size of the pics as Shutterfly will resize them?Caption 1World Cup 2010 England 1 Germany 4,caption 2 Mum which is prettier Bluebells or me? Caption 3 Yeah we always relax like this on a Sunday afternoon! Caption 4 Roses are red violets are blue I can see Dizzie how about you? Caption 5 Am I okay like this or should I tilt my head a little more?


Clare, I have to ask... Are those the ears of a Haddon Rocking Horse I see in the corner? I have one that was given to me as a wedding present, and it is one of my most treasured possessions. He was painted to match a horse I owned at the time, and came with his own "papers" - Name - "Sir Clancy".


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

pjewel said:


> OMG, I love all these photos. Just to answer a few questions:
> 1. The quality has to be there for any print application, otherwise the book won't look professional. So I'll need the photos resized here to fite this venue, then emailed to me when we're ready to put the book together.
> 
> 2. I'd love to have the captions, like on the body language thread because I think they're so special and so cute, but I'll leave that up to the group as a whole. What would you like to see in your book?
> ...


Hi Geri, there IS a maximum number of pages, or they can't bind it. So check on that... if you get too many people who want to participate, you may run into that upper page limit.

Also, I saw you post something about photos with 1000 pixels on the short edge. That will only give you resolution enough for a photo printed at about 4x6 (barely). If you envision any being printed larger than that you will need MUCH more resolution. I'd have people e-mail you full rez files... as large as they get off their camera. You can always down-size if necessary. You can't up-size without substantial loss of picture quality.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> some of my favorites


Hey! Where's the Easter Bunny picture!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Karen, thanks for the expert input. Most of the photos in the book won't be much bigger than the 4x6, having anywhere from 2 to 4 photos on a page. There will be a few full page photos and before making a final decision on those, I'll post here so everyone can be comfortable with the choices. According to their website, we can have up to 1,000 photos in the book and we'll have way less than that.

I do want to remind everyone to email those photos to me in the original file size that came off the camera whenever possible. 

Laurie, I love all those photos. We are getting some great stuff for the book. Keep them coming.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Missy I, too, love the boys at the door, pic! It even inspired me to take my own, although...not as awesome and the original  They call them knock offs for a reason! LOL


Door pictures 1, 2 and 3...and then standing at the door waiting for mom makes a girl all tired....****YAWN**** ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Here are some more I found i'm considering submitting.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They're adorable Kara. The only thing missing from your door photos are the second dog. :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, these are all sooooo good. I'm going to have to go to some of your houses to get good pictures of my troops. My place is so boring.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Gucci looks very sweet with her red bows!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Thumperlove said:


> Here are some more I found i'm considering submitting.


It has to be "THE STAR"...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Thumperlove said:


> Here are some more I found i'm considering submitting.


Gucci's coat looks like the same texture as Sir Winston's which is very easy to take care of and does not knot so badly..just wondering what you think, is she easy to keep?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thumperlove said:


> Missy I, too, love the boys at the door, pic! It even inspired me to take my own, although...not as awesome and the original  They call them knock offs for a reason! LOL
> 
> Door pictures 1, 2 and 3...and then standing at the door waiting for mom makes a girl all tired....****YAWN**** ound:


Oh, those are LOVELY! Keeping with the theme, here's Kodi's "Waiting for Daddy" photo (though my door isn't as pretty as yours!!!<g>)... Maybe we could have pages with a specific theme like that:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

krandall said:


> Oh, those are LOVELY! Keeping with the theme, here's Kodi's "Waiting for Daddy" photo (though my door isn't as pretty as yours!!!<g>)... Maybe we could have pages with a specific theme like that:


That's a great idea! I have to see if we have enough themed ones to do it. We can, at the very least have a couple of pages like that. I love the door shots, they're so cute.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kara, love them all. It's going to be really hard to pick out the ones to use from all the adorable shots we're getting. Thank you everybody. I really think we're going to have a great book.

BTW, can you all let me know who among you plan to buy. I want to have some kind of count that I can go to Shutterfly with, hoping we can get a discount.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Count me in, Geri!


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

"CHEESE!"


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

"When's Dad going to come home and throw my ball?"


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

I would definitely purchase one or two books count me in I'll submit some more photos too!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I am loving all the pictures. It will ge great to have a book and fun to look at a year from now to see how our kids have changed. Will there be a way to put the names on the pics....or do we need to do that ourselves?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I wasn't sure whether people would want names on the photos just in case we can get it for a good enough price to actually try to raise some money with some of them. Please weigh in and tell me how you feel about it.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't think it would hurt the wide spread appeal if the photos just had their captions (I love the Body Language theme,) and something simple with just the pup's name..."Cicero: ......." Or a name at the bottom, or something. You know?

This seems like it will appeal mostly to Forum Family at least at first, and from knowing family albums, it is hard to keep track of who is who if there's not some notes about names.

Just my opinion, of course...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I will buy it!!

Thanks for your kind compliments on the Princess, who just dragged her arse across the floor so maybe not so much of a Princess today ound: Anywhoo..

I think the door shots for a page would be really cool! I have to totally give Missy the credit, I liked her picture so much I took one like it, yes...missing dog #2.....hmm.....our local hav friends have given up trying to talk us into another one, I love the dynamic we have now that we can take her ANYwhere with us easily, heck..I can throw her in a bag and take her to Target or on a plane to an island...or to work, but with 2, that would be much more difficult to coordinate and that is probably why I haven't added on 

Not to mention I have 7 kids...

Flynn, her coat is pretty easy to take care of. I only have some trouble spots on her rump area, which I am growing 3 cords there right now!! ound:..it is an experiment of sorts, but for some reason, her hair is more course in that area beneath her tail, idk..


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I certainly didn't think people outside, who might want to buy the book, would have a problem with having names on there. My only concern was the people submitting the photos. If they want names on the photos, we'll do it.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I will buy one as well. And I like the idea of the name of the Hav or Friend with the photo.

And Gucci dragging her fanny across the floor??? Totally blew MY image of the Princess out of the water!!! ound: In her photos, she always appears to be fit to attend a party and so well groomed! Needing some brain bleach here - don't want the image of dragging fanny to linger!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey guys:wave:,

ok I looked through the posts and dont see any non-Hav fluff for the book/calendar. I tell you though, I LOVED looking at all these CUTE CUTE CUTE pictures. Your babies are just so adorable 

Awwh! wont my two ruin it, considering that they aren't Havs?

It was sweet of you to invite. Snowy and Crystal are here because of it.

They say that they don't mind being in as the last two choices. If there was no extra space, that is all fine too ^_^ - you can call them "the extras"ound:

Anyways, here are the two "friends to the Hav"
Snowy: "My World isn't complete without my squeaky ball"









Crystal: "Hang on, ball! I try to rescue you"









Kat


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

krandall said:


> Clare, I have to ask... Are those the ears of a Haddon Rocking Horse I see in the corner? I have one that was given to me as a wedding present, and it is one of my most treasured possessions. He was painted to match a horse I owned at the time, and came with his own "papers" - Name - "Sir Clancy".


Hi Karen,Well fancy that I also was out of the loop at a wedding.Anyway back to the rocking horse,well I don't actually know what make it is as My Father in law bought it many years ago when a school was closing down and they were clearing everything out,he refurbished it,and then when our children were of an age he gave it to us,after many years my DH ordered new mane an tail hair,plus a new bridle.And now our grandchildren love to play on it,so it has had good use and we are all very fond of it.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Count me in... I want one book !!
I don't have too many good pictures yet but I like these:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> I will buy one as well. And I like the idea of the name of the Hav or Friend with the photo.
> 
> And Gucci dragging her fanny across the floor??? Totally blew MY image of the Princess out of the water!!! ound: In her photos, she always appears to be fit to attend a party and so well groomed! Needing some brain bleach here - don't want the image of dragging fanny to linger!


ound:ound:

Yeah, well ...what is that saying? A lady in public and a butt dragger in the bedroom?!? ound:ound:ound:ound:

She doesn't actually do that very often at all, so I don't know what has gotten into her today, she is very much a diva in personality, she flips her nose up at most treats and just isn't a normal dog.

I think, she thinks...she is human. :biggrin1:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

katkoota said:


> Hey guys:wave:,
> 
> ok I looked through the posts and dont see any non-Hav fluff for the book/calendar. I tell you though, I LOVED looking at all these CUTE CUTE CUTE pictures. Your babies are just so adorable
> 
> ...


Now Crystal looks like a little seal there, love it!!! I will be sending along some decent photos of Sir Winston who is nOt a Hav...as soon as I get some!!! I say the same thing, if you have room use SW's photos, if not and you have enough Havs that is okay too, we will still love you!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

How sweet!!! Ache is darling!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Sorry, I don't believe Gucci would actually do this you must have been mistaken, she was probably just sitting down!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey, even a lady is entitled to scratch her butt.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

shimpli said:


> Count me in... I want one book !!
> I don't have too many good pictures yet but I like these:


Lovely pics how old is Ache now?Our little Nellie is just over 16 weeks,and such a character,Ache also looks like a little minx!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks.  Ache is 17 weeks and I am loving her as you can imagine.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I Like these of Yogi and Misty


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> I don't think it would hurt the wide spread appeal if the photos just had their captions (I love the Body Language theme,) and something simple with just the pup's name..."Cicero: ......." Or a name at the bottom, or something. You know?
> 
> This seems like it will appeal mostly to Forum Family at least at first, and from knowing family albums, it is hard to keep track of who is who if there's not some notes about names.
> 
> Just my opinion, of course...


Besides, why shouldn't people be acknowledged for their nice photos? "Real" books do. I say give credits for each photo.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thumperlove said:


> Not to mention I have 7 kids....


You have SEVEN kids?!?!? God bless you, woman!

We decided to quit at two. We figured more than that and the odds were against us!:wink:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

krandall said:


> Besides, why shouldn't people be acknowledged for their nice photos? "Real" books do. I say give credits for each photo.


It's been decided. Names on the photos.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

clare said:


> Hi Karen,Well fancy that I also was out of the loop at a wedding.Anyway back to the rocking horse,well I don't actually know what make it is as My Father in law bought it many years ago when a school was closing down and they were clearing everything out,he refurbished it,and then when our children were of an age he gave it to us,after many years my DH ordered new mane an tail hair,plus a new bridle.And now our grandchildren love to play on it,so it has had good use and we are all very fond of it.


There is NOTHING like a good English rocking horse, either for beauty OR years of fun!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kara, gucci is gorgeous. Those are wonderful door shots. I saw a great collection of dog photos called "wine dogs". It was dogs that lived on vineyards throughout the country. It had a little bit of info about the wineries an the dogs likes and dislikes.

I say all dogs welcome. How bout calling it "in the company of havanese". That way some of the great cat/dog, children/dog photos would work as well as dogs other than neezers.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laughing magpie, I am sorry I do not know your name but your 2nd photo, the closeup is gorgeous.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh and Kat, snowy and Chrystal can definitely "pass." lol


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I like that Missy. That was what I had in mind when we thought of "havanese and their friends." So, let me know what you all think and let me know if anybody wants to throw out another possible title for the book.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

What a great idean. Count me in-I would love to purchase one.

Geri-How do you want us to submit photos?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Geri, would you consider editing your first post with the submissions specs and e-mail so we can find it easily?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

krandall said:


> You have SEVEN kids?!?!? God bless you, woman!
> 
> We decided to quit at two. We figured more than that and the odds were against us!:wink:


Well, i have 3 and my DH has 4, so we have a Brady Bunch of 7 PLUS gucci, so she fully counts as an 8 pack...and there is never a dull moment at my home. My 3 are the oldest and I have 2 off at college right now (yes, that is painful on the wallet! lol) and one in high school, MY dh has a high schooler and 3 middle schoolers so I have my hands full with hormones at the moment. har

Missy..WINE? did you say wine pictures??


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'd like to request that the non-hav's or mixed breeds are named in their photos,too, because I always like to know... Sometimes it's hard to tell, with all the different groom jobs, and even within the Havanese some really resemble a few other breeds.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Missy said:


> Geri, would you consider editing your first post with the submissions specs and e-mail so we can find it easily?


Will do.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Thumperlove said:


> Well, i have 3 and my DH has 4, so we have a Brady Bunch of 7 PLUS gucci, so she fully counts as an 8 pack...and there is never a dull moment at my home. My 3 are the oldest and I have 2 off at college right now (yes, that is painful on the wallet! lol) and one in high school, MY dh has a high schooler and 3 middle schoolers so I have my hands full with hormones at the moment. har
> 
> Missy..WINE? did you say wine pictures??


I think she needs this after dealing with 7 human children!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I am loving all the ideas for the book,so count me in.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

clare said:


> I think she needs this after dealing with 7 human children!!


ound:ound: What's funny with her and the kids is that she likes the ones who ignore her better than the ones who try to get her attention all the time, its like she wants what she can't have or something.

She loves her wine rack water bottle, she still drinks out of that thing every single day..

haha


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri, saw your idea for a flying havs page. Here's my flying Kodi.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> I say all dogs welcome. How bout calling it "in the company of havanese". That way some of the great cat/dog, children/dog photos would work as well as dogs other than neezers.


I LOVE that name, Missy!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thumperlove said:


> Well, i have 3 and my DH has 4, so we have a Brady Bunch of 7 PLUS gucci, so she fully counts as an 8 pack...and there is never a dull moment at my home. My 3 are the oldest and I have 2 off at college right now (yes, that is painful on the wallet! lol) and one in high school, MY dh has a high schooler and 3 middle schoolers so I have my hands full with hormones at the moment. har
> 
> Missy..WINE? did you say wine pictures??


Now THAT is a PRICELESS photo!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Michele, thanks. I love it.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I am sooo jealous of you people who can capture your Havs in motion. :frusty:
I love the 'flying' photos!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Thumperlove said:


> Well, i have 3 and my DH has 4, so we have a Brady Bunch of 7 PLUS gucci, so she fully counts as an 8 pack...and there is never a dull moment at my home. My 3 are the oldest and I have 2 off at college right now (yes, that is painful on the wallet! lol) and one in high school, MY dh has a high schooler and 3 middle schoolers so I have my hands full with hormones at the moment. har
> 
> Missy..WINE? did you say wine pictures??


Oh, the vision of Gucci gets even better??!! Not only is she a fanny scooter, but now it appears that she is a lush as well?????!! ound: Seriously, what a great idea for holding her water bottle!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Always loved that pic of Gucci. Remember all the fuss it started about water bottles?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ummm, who signed us up for the top floor?

and mommy likes this hair-do


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Always loved that pic of Gucci. Remember all the fuss it started about water bottles?


Yes, I do and the lady that sold those adaptors sold them out in like a week, lol


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

My Rosie would be drinking the wine because her mommy wouldn't think of putting a water bottle in the wine rack.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

This book is such a great idea - I've still got to go through pictures, but sign me up for a book!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Oh, the vision of Gucci gets even better??!! Not only is she a fanny scooter, but now it appears that she is a lush as well?????!! ound: Seriously, what a great idea for holding her water bottle!


LOL! How did I miss this the first time??

Really, it was just I couldn't figure out where I should put the darn thing on the wall so I randomly stuck it in there until I could decide where to put it, it has a wall adapter, or did...

I need to get another picture of her ,she is bigger now and has to lay down usually spread all out with her legs stretched out behind her, its cute.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Linda, motherslittlehelper, suggested a page of "Dancing dogs" after seeing the first couple of Havs getting ready for the next season of Dancing with the Stars: Ache and Shelby (irnfit, Michele). Let's dance, Havs...
Here is Ache in action...


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

Great idea. 

Sorry I have been out of the loop---our daughter was married the end of August. Just getting back to 'normal.'

Sign me up for a book and I will go through my pix.

Any idea what a ballpark price might be?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

jacqui said:


> Great idea.
> 
> Sorry I have been out of the loop---our daughter was married the end of August. Just getting back to 'normal.'
> 
> ...


Depending upon the number of pages we have it will probably be somewhere in the ballpark of $40. I think, instead of the leather cover, we should do a hardcover. It will cut the price by about $5 or $6 and give us more room for photos. Also, that way we can have one of the photos on the cover (I need a really high resolution shot for that) and the title. The hardcover books look much like a book you would buy.

Right now they have a sale on them so depending upon how quickly I can put this together, maybe we can benefit from that as well. The 8x11 book is 20% off, the 12x12 book, 30% off. I'd like input from those planning to buy, about your preference.

BTW, I'd like to use a photo of a few dogs on the cover, or havs with other animals or children, to go along with the title. And please vote on your preference or suggest others.

1. In The Company of Havanese

2. Havanese and Their Friends or Havanese and Friends


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

BTW, forgot to include the link to the Shutterfly page.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I like just plain "Havanese and Friends" but whatever the majority likes is fine with me - as for the size I really don't have a preference but the square one might make it stand out more like a coffee table book IDK.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes I like Havanese and Friends,but I am happy to go with the flow,what ever everyone else is happy with.Again I will go along with what ever the majority want size wise is fine with me.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I also vote for Havanese and Friends


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Are we there, yet???


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kara, love it!

BTW, I have a busy week this week and probably won't get too much done on the book, but I'd like to start getting the photos ready the week after, so please, if you haven't already loaded your photos, do it. Look at the first post in this thread for details.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

yes, I'll start emailing them, of course...I am leaving the decision on which ones should go in to you, I'm just going to send the ones I like and let you pick through them, because its hard to choose....I'm biased by her beauty!!:biggrin1:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Geri, are you still accepting photos? Got busy and this sort of slipped my mind this past week, but have a couple I would try to send if it isn't too late.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I am still accepting photos and I encourage all of you who want your babies in the book to email them to me. So far the only ones emailed have been Ache, Gigi's photos, Julie's Piper, Katie, Michele (one small photo of Kodi) and Misty. . In order to put a book together I need a lot more than that. I know a number of you have shown photos in this thread, but I'd ask you to email the full sized file to me at [email protected] so we can get this show on the road.

Julie, if you're reading this, I'd love to include some of your great shots of your beautiful babies and Kara, we definitely need some of Ms. Gucci. I'd love to see some of her dressed in those incredible outfits.

I'm anxious to put this together for you, but I can only do it with your help.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Geri,

SORRYYYY I"m a dingbat and forgot to send them last week when I said I was going to, I swear, I need to start pinning notes to my shirt to remember things these days, lol

I just sent you 4 emails with pics, I know you don't need all of them but I just picked a variety of ones I like and I'll leave the editing and decisions to those with graphic art abilities, I create better with my hands 

let me know if you don't get 4, looks like 4 is still pushing out..its a big file 

Kara


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Geri, I just sent some of Lily. Let me know if they need to be of higher resolution. I sent them from Picasa, and they may have capped the file size. Thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'll be sending some, too, Geri!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

I'll work on sending some in this week. Do you want captions with them or just the photos?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

If you have captions, I'd love them. If not, don't worry. For those of you who sent your photos, thank you. For the rest, please do.

BTW, Flynn, I'm waiting for something from you to add to our "friends."

We've had some incredible photos submitted here over time and I'd love our book to be one you'll open over and over to just enjoy our beautiful babies.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Geri, I sent you some of both Yogi and Misty how do we know if you got them? Thanks


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Geri - I just sent you some photos - there will be two e-mails.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Geri, I sent you some of both Yogi and Misty how do we know if you got them? Thanks


Robbie, I got your six photos. Thanks.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry Geri--I've been so sick and trying to get things together. I'll defintely get you some pix of Quince. 

I have some beautiful pictures of my Vinnie boy (particularly with Lacy from her reading program) but-----you don't want just photos of him without Quincy do you? It is very rare to have them both in a photo. Vinnie loves Quince,but not enough to share the spotlight of the camera flash! ound: 

YES! I have fart knockers! ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

OOPS! One more question--I don't want it to turn into a Quincy book.....he is so tolerant of whatever I want to do to the poor guy (posing etc.) about how many photos should I send you so that Quince doesn't over whelm the book? :ear:

Send as many as you like. I'll pick from them. You always have such great shots of him. I definitely want Vinnie in the book too, together or separately. I'll work it out.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Geri - I want to add that I do NOT expect you to use all the ones I sent. Please pick and choose. And, if the quality is not there, I certainly wouldn't expect you to use any of them. I have NO experience with this so am leaving it to your judgment. I tried to select the most clear ones from my stash of photos. Did you receive them?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Geri - I want to add that I do NOT expect you to use all the ones I sent. Please pick and choose. And, if the quality is not there, I certainly wouldn't expect you to use any of them. I have NO experience with this so am leaving it to your judgment. I tried to select the most clear ones from my stash of photos. Did you receive them?


I love the photos you sent me and at first glance they look great. I can optimize anything that needs it as long as the file size is there and your are. Thanks!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, I sent a bunch of Gucci and I certainly do not want to see all of them in there, but I'd rather have a second or third opinion on which should go 

Julie, you had better put that beautiful Vinnie in the book or I will fish smack you......eace:

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Julie said:


> OOPS! One more question--I don't want it to turn into a Quincy book.....he is so tolerant of whatever I want to do to the poor guy (posing etc.) about how many photos should I send you so that Quince doesn't over whelm the book? :ear:
> 
> Send as many as you like. I'll pick from them. You always have such great shots of him. I definitely want Vinnie in the book too, together or separately. I'll work it out.


Well that was interesting. Looks like I accidentally hit the wrong button. I meant to hit "quote" you guys are going to have to give me some time to find my way around these new buttons. I apologize. I just thought I was hitting quote. Where is that fish smack when you need it. Kara???????


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Don't feel bad, I've hit this a few times on accident and caught it, luckily and barely...but you and are both in the habit of another button being there, i just noticed it because I was scratching my head and thinking... 'Julie is answering her own question??"
:doh:

so basically, i'll just go ahead and apologize for doing this in advance, because I'm certain I will make this same error.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Geri, The same with me choose what you can use of Yogi and Misty.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Geri, The same with me choose what you can use of Yogi and Misty.


I will. Thanks for sending them. I think we've got some great shots for the book.

Still looking for more, so anyone who wants their havs in the book, please get me photos. I want to start the process of putting it together.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh goodness!:brick: I didn't even see the answer you gave Geri....ound:
I was just looking at my own nonsense!ound:

You'll both get the hang of it soon--(Geri and Kara)....:hug:


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

Gee Mom, I promise I didn't go in the garden!


----------



## Ruby's Mom (Aug 23, 2009)

These are just a few of my favorite pictures of my Ruby. I don't seem to be creative enough to come up with captions though!


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

Is there a time frame to send you the pics by???? I totally want to send some of my boys.. and of my mom's girl... this is a cool idea!!!! I love it!!!

Cristina


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

There is no specific deadline yet, but please email them to [email protected] as soon as possible so I can determine what we're working with and what we need to make the book the best it can be.
*I'm still getting a number of the photos in small sizes. I need large file sizes to get print quality and a size large enough to use in the book. So please, send me the photos in the largest sizes you have available, preferably as they come out of the camera.*


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

Ok. Thanks ill send some to u tonight. And its ok if other animals are in the pic with our Havs?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Cristina76 said:


> Ok. Thanks ill send some to u tonight. And its ok if other animals are in the pic with our Havs?


You bet! This is all about our families, hav and their friends.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

I just tried taking pics of Hannah & Lilly but Lilly is looking rather possessed today. I did get a good shot of their back sides. lol. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lilly'sMom said:


> I just tried taking pics of Hannah & Lilly but Lilly is looking rather possessed today. I did get a good shot of their back sides. lol. Tomorrow is another day.


Backsides are good. We like backsides.


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Help Mom! Can't you see he's got the death grip on me?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Funny! What cuties they both are!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

pjewel said:


> If you have captions, I'd love them. If not, don't worry. For those of you who sent your photos, thank you. For the rest, please do.
> 
> BTW, Flynn, I'm waiting for something from you to add to our "friends."
> 
> We've had some incredible photos submitted here over time and I'd love our book to be one you'll open over and over to just enjoy our beautiful babies.


Ohhhhh I have to see if I can find something, or take something, they were on my old crashed computer...ughhhhhhh


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Ohhhhh I have to see if I can find something, or take something, they were on my old crashed computer...ughhhhhhh


Geri, are there other NON Havs photos coming in? I don't want to be the only one...or rather Sir Winston doesn't want to look like a funny Hav :-}


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Geri, are there other NON Havs photos coming in? I don't want to be the only one...or rather Sir Winston doesn't want to look like a funny Hav :-}


you are not the only one.


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

I sent some pics... ok quite a lot of pics... I just wanted to give you a few to choose from... let me know if you can't find some to use....  oh and the pics we take with our cell phones are those to small??????


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Cristina76 said:


> I sent some pics... ok quite a lot of pics... I just wanted to give you a few to choose from... let me know if you can't find some to use....  oh and the pics we take with our cell phones are those to small??????


I'll take a look at them and let you know. My guess is the cell phone pix might not be print quality but I have to see them before I know for sure.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Sending some your way now. Use what you'd like.

As for book size, I think the 12"x12" would be very attractive on a coffe table.

Thanks for doing this!!


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

pjewel said:


> I'll take a look at them and let you know. My guess is the cell phone pix might not be print quality but I have to see them before I know for sure.


Ok thanks... please let me know cause I've got cute pix on my phone. The smaller pix I sent u r from cell phone.


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

pjewel said:


> We're planning to put together a leather bound book (or calendar) if more of you prefer that. We're going to use photos of our beautiful babies. If you want to participate and have your havs and/or others preserved for posterity in a beautiful book or calendar, with those hilarious captions, just include a photo in this thread, or bring over a copy of the one you posted in the "body language" thread. I think we can create a treasure we'll all enjoy for years to come.
> 
> *Edited to add: Email your photos to [email protected] Send the largest file size you can, preferably as it came out of the camera so we have options for photo sizes. Make sure your submissions include your dog's (or cat's, or child's) name for inclusion on the photo (if you want the name of your child on there) If you want us to use a cute caption, include it.*


I e-mailed this pic! Is it OK for the book or calender? I also put it on the body language thead. 
Thanks, 
Pam


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

psow9421 said:


> I e-mailed this pic! Is it OK for the book or calender? I also put it on the body language thead.
> Thanks,
> Pam


 Having a Great Vacation in PEI, CA.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

pjewel said:


> I will. Thanks for sending them. I think we've got some great shots for the book.
> 
> Still looking for more, so anyone who wants their havs in the book, please get me photos. I want to start the process of putting it together.


Hi Geri
We've been out of town since Wed. I'll sit down tomorrow and send you my favorites of Panda - you can pick whichever one(s) you think will work...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

waybrook said:


> Hi Geri
> We've been out of town since Wed. I'll sit down tomorrow and send you my favorites of Panda - you can pick whichever one(s) you think will work...


Great, just send the largest files you have.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Pam, 
I love that pic!! 

Kara


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

Thumper said:


> Pam,
> I love that pic!!
> 
> Kara


Thanks Kara!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Is there a deadline and I missed it? I have been going to send you some photos and have been so sick that it slipped my mind. Am I too late?


----------



## Velma (Jul 31, 2010)

Finders keepers, losers weepers!!


----------



## ma2bella (Dec 30, 2009)

Mom went to Hawaii and all I got was this dumb dress!


----------



## Velma (Jul 31, 2010)

*Snoopy and Linus*

I have to tell a quick story to set up these pictures...we were keeping our grandkids and after changing them into their PJs, Banjo decided he wanted my grandson's blankie and a tug of war ensued for at least 5 minutes! Will, our grandson, took it upon himself to put the blanket over his head. I guess maybe he thought if Banjo couldn't see him, he would leave him alone 

Snoopy and Linus


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Will and Banjo are great together!How lovely they will grow up together.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

They are so cute! I guess Will decided to play peek-a-boo instead of tug of war!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Bumping for Julie and anyone else who wants to add or change anything for the book.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Geri, I would love to add a picture of Laila - do I send it to your email address that you set up??


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I am going to try to get Maddie to pose she is hard to photograph. Is the email the one on your first post wwwphotoshow,com ...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

The email address is *[email protected]*


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh great! I was looking for this thread for the email----I'll get some sent Geri! Thank you!hoto:hoto:


----------

